# A question for the ladies....or gay men I guess also??



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

Ok, not that I'm getting into BB to impress girls or anything, actually not the reason AT ALL.  But I was having a discussion recently with a friend of mine (a girl) who says that big BBs are gross and that most girls don't like them.  I wanted to get an idea of what the ladies on this board think.  Basically, I have a hypothesis that people who are more into fitness/healthy living would be more into guys like this:


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

I like it  ....but he is a little big 


Moving to chat


----------



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

oops, that's where I meant to put this.  my bad...

I think he looks great, hopefully one day I will look similar


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

Freeman,

Not GAY here but like women pro's like men pro's they don't look like that year round!


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 28, 2003)

Yes . U are


----------



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

oh I know..but big in general..


----------



## Rusty (Feb 28, 2003)

Feeman.....I mean no disrespect to you.  NOW.......Is that not what we all aspire to be like?  I think so.  And who gives a shit what one or two little college kids (girls) think.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Feb 28, 2003)

BB?


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)

Piano ... body building.

Freeman, I've heard the same around the gym.  If you're going to be that big, you'd best be doing it for yourself.  In fact, anything you do should be for yourself.  If someone else adminres your physique, that's a bonus.  If they don', not to stress over it.


----------



## esmerelda (Feb 28, 2003)

Errrrrrrmmmmm...sorry I need to see a little more...just to give an unbiased opinion that is......actually.......to be perfectly honest..... ermmmmmm...................YUMMMMMY!!!!  

But even if he was only partially buffed.........as far as it goes.... if a male takes that much care of his body.....and spends that amount of time getting into shape..........its all worth the effort!!!  I like them fit and healthy......or at least......getting that way!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

Well I'm totally into it.  But your right I never use to be until I started lifting as well.  I use to think they were all too big and veiny and gross looking.  I still wouldn't want a guy that looks like he is ready to go into a comp tomorrow or one that could squish me.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 28, 2003)

IMPC, I don't give a shit what they think really, I just wanted to see if she was correct, so I could tell her she's wrong! 


I am doing it for myself...it's like a damn addiction!


----------



## DanK (Feb 28, 2003)

I personally wouldn't want to be that big, but the bigger you get the bigger you want to get so that'll probably change if I ever begin to fill that guys shadow.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 28, 2003)

FM... Aspire, but save your $$$...that's a $6000-10,000 dollar a year (or more) physique...JMHO 

...and Mrs. Pain hated the BB look...until I got Cuts, now she feels pretty lucky ...lol 


DP


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

Well I'm definitely not that big, but I am way bigger than the guys who live around here. My girlfriend used to only date guys who were scrawny rails and she said that at first she didn't like the muscles on me. But after a little bit she loved them and says that she could never have a scrawny guy again. I heard this from a lot of girls who dated guys with muscles, once they get a guy with muscles they can't go back to scrawny.  Maybe they just appear gross at first because they are so unordinary that it seems freaky.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

> By IT My girlfriend used to only date guys who were scrawny rails and she said that at first she didn't like the muscles on me. But after a little bit she loved them and says that she could never have a scrawny guy again. I heard this from a lot of girls who dated guys with muscles, once they get a guy with muscles they can't go back to scrawny


----------



## irontime (Feb 28, 2003)

Trying to tell us that you need a bit more beef there buddy?


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

He's way too big for my taste. He looks good and I give him a  for the way he looks, but I couldn't be with a man that muscular.


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

> He's way too big for my taste. He looks good and I give him a  for the way he looks, but I couldn't be with a man that muscular.


Whew hew there is hope for us skinny guys!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by irontime *_
> ... once they get a guy with muscles they can't go back to scrawny



Or once they've had black, they *can't* go back!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

I think most females like a guy that is well built, but not one that is very bulky (especially a juicer) But it really does not matter because everyone's taste is different. You will find most females that are into bodybuilding/fitness tend to like bodybuilders more than females that sit on their ass all day eating oreos. It may because thay feel inadequate, or they think buff guys are more into themselves than their women. 

Example, my wife does not like my legs, she thinks they're too big and gross, but she accepts them because I like them that way. She is not less attracted to me because of them, she just does not look at them!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> 
> Example, my wife does not like my legs, she thinks they're too big and gross, but she accepts them because I like them that way. She is not less attracted to me because of them, she just does not look at them!



So your wife puts a bag over your legs?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 28, 2003)

Oh, my wife like my muscles.  She wants me to grow them bigger though.  I'm trying, I swear!!!


----------



## ectomorph141 (Feb 28, 2003)

> So your wife puts a bag over your legs?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2003)

Prince you gotta add that smiley!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2003)

I did.


----------



## Sarah Jane (Feb 28, 2003)

I freakin' LOVE that green guy who laughs and bangs his hand on the ground!!!  That cracks me up!


----------



## Blieb (Feb 28, 2003)

Look, I didn't give anyone permission to post that thing.


Edit: of course I realize my pic is my avatar


----------



## butterfly (Feb 28, 2003)

I agree with Jodi and Prince...

I've always liked fit guys but thought the comp guys were kind of gross looking.

But since I've been back in the gym my perspective has changed slightly in favor of really buff guys.  

I wouldn't want fade to be comp big... he's big enough and I drool over his buff body every time I see him!


----------



## david (Feb 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> Yes . U are



Oh, OK.


----------

